# South Platte River in Adams County



## bledoux (May 11, 2004)

I'm looking for information on floating the South Platte River through Adams County. It looks like there are significant diversions with drop structures or low head dams at 100th Ave., 116th Ave., and 153rd Ave. Anybody have 1st hand knowledge of these areas? Everything else appears to have a boatable line at least from the Google Earth perspective.

Also, I'd need to get a trailer close enough to the river to keep the raft take-out reasonable. Looks like there might be a good option for this just upstream of 160th (Bridge St. / Hwy 7) on river right. Anyone know this area well? Temporary vehicle access to Adams County property would not be an issue for this trip.

Thanks,
Brian


----------

